# Trauma



## Justinn (Dec 14, 2013)

Any one feel like discussing trauma for NREMT?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2013)

What do you want to discuss about it?

Rapid trauma assessment, high flow O2, backboarding, and load and go are about all that NREMT wants.


----------



## Justinn (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a question if you have an infant with shallow resp. And a heart rate of 64 you do what? 

Request AED 
Begin chest compressions
Check airway 
High flow I2


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 14, 2013)

What would you do, and why? You'll learn more by thinking it through, and we try not to straight up answer multiple choice homework questions.


----------



## Justinn (Dec 14, 2013)

I need clarification not the answer I answered check air way.. but I know if there is a child with pulse under 60 you begin compressions. It's not homework it's studying....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2013)

How is this a trauma question?

http://www.heart.org/idc/groups/heart-public/@wcm/@ecc/documents/downloadable/ucm_317350.pdf


----------



## Justinn (Dec 14, 2013)

Nvm forget it


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2013)

Chaz90 already said it. What would you do and why would you do it?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 14, 2013)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2013)

Justinn said:


> Nvm forget it



We will help you through it. Why would you check the air way first?


----------



## Justinn (Dec 15, 2013)

Possible airway obstruction is the first thing I'd check for. Because it can cause pt to be in respiratory depression. The reason I ask is because I was taught compressions to any infant w a pulse  <60


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2013)

That is what is being taught. <60 for a neonate.


----------



## Justinn (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes is that accurate for the question I asked ?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2013)

Justinn said:


> I have a question if you have an infant with shallow resp. And a heart rate of 64 you do what?
> 
> Request AED
> Begin chest compressions
> ...





Justinn said:


> Yes is that accurate for the question I asked ?



That is the question you asked. 

I'm confused as to what you are trying to ask.


----------



## Justinn (Dec 15, 2013)

I asking would you start compressions first or check airway first?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2013)

Why would you start compressions if the pulse is above 60?


----------



## Justinn (Dec 15, 2013)

You don't unless it's below sixty I said I would check airway!!!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2013)

Justinn said:


> You don't unless it's below sixty I said I would check airway!!!



Ok so if the pulse is above 60 you would not do compressions. So that eliminates that answer.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 15, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Ok so if the pulse is above 60 you would not do compressions. So that eliminates that answer.



And the biggest cause of cardiac problems in pediatrics, is usually respiratory related. So your thinking is correct on that.


----------

